# Tesco cash points



## Lauras87 (Apr 5, 2013)

I had to nip out for some money for the Avon lady so decided to go to tesco express.
Got to the cash point & looked.

If you use a tesco cash point they will automatically donate to diabetes UK.

Think ill be going there to get my money out instead of the Halifax.

Seems every little does help!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 5, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I had to nip out for some money for the Avon lady so decided to go to tesco express.
> Got to the cash point & looked.
> 
> If you use a tesco cash point they will automatically donate to diabetes UK.
> ...



The one at our little local Tesco does fivers as well.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> The one at our little local Tesco does fivers as well.



I noticed that too which I think is helpful


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_So does that explain when I've taken money out of our Tescos they take an extra ?1 on top of what I request and I didn't know till it showed up on my account? I don't agree with that as every penny for some people does count   I'm not a tight wad, I also work for a national charity but would like to have a choice really!_


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 5, 2013)

According to this article, Tesco make the donation.  
"We make the donation and not a penny comes from your account".
http://www.tescobank.com/community/national-charity-partner.html


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_Cheers Cherrypie for the clarification must just be RBS on a money making scheme then_


----------



## Tina63 (Apr 5, 2013)

that hasnever happened to me and I use a Tesco cashpoint all the time. I gather they donate even if you only view your balance. I will start doing that every day if its going to help. What happened to you sounds dodgy.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_Hi Tina,

Hope you're well hun? Was over Oxford last month to see Priscilla queen of the dessert at the New theatre (just thought i'd share that lol 
Yea I thought it starange and couldn't pin point it at first as used my card a few times in same day so purposely used it once to withdraw cash that day and then saw an extra ?1 had been deducted but as I said I think its RBS machines so never use them now as it happened a couple of times to people I know too._


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2013)

Some machines charge for withdrawals if it's not your bank, but to my knowledge Tesco's own don't. There should be big signs on it saying 'free withdrawals' or that there are charges.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_Yea you would think that Alan as others do do that!_


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 5, 2013)

As far as I'm aware tescos don't charge or if they do, they should make you aware


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 5, 2013)

Tesco's are part of the Link service and don't charge for withdrawals.... I just Googled to be sure and can confirm, no charges.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> According to this article, Tesco make the donation.
> "We make the donation and not a penny comes from your account".
> http://www.tescobank.com/community/national-charity-partner.html



Hold on! That total says ?0!  Where's the 0.0125p they donated on my behalf?


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hold on! That total says ?0!  Where's the 0.0125p they donated on my behalf?



No wonder tesco's bosses are so happy it's gone in their bonuses.... (I joke)


----------

